# microchip and freeze marks ??



## hannah28 (3 August 2010)

hey guys, as above do you have them?? how much does it cost to have it done?


----------



## Tinseltoes (3 August 2010)

Cost me £7.00 for microchip.


----------



## christi (3 August 2010)

my horse has 2 microchips and a personal freezemark on her shoulder on show for all to see !


----------



## Ted's mum (3 August 2010)

ted has freezemark - 3TEDL


----------



## ISHmad (3 August 2010)

All our horses are freezemarked.  The price depends on how many are being on the day, so if you can get some friends together to have their horses done at the same time it will save you money.

Have a look on Farmkey and also Freezemarks websites for more details.  

Definitely worth doing, then if your horses are stolen thousands of pairs of eyes can watch out for them.  Whereas with a microchip they would only be found if someone had a scanner...


----------



## thinlizzy (6 August 2010)

freezemarked and chipped


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 May 2011)

freeze mark every time

 people say it cost to much to have  my horse marked.

 i say  how can u put a price on your horses safety.

  whats better   paying for a mark or paying over the rest of our life when your horse could go to france and germany to be in burgers. and never be seen again, with the horses here that have been found who are marked  doesnt that tell you something.


----------



## Dizzle (25 May 2011)

If I freezemark him there's always the worry someone will return him to me if he gets stolen


----------



## maisie2011 (25 May 2011)

hannah28 said:



			hey guys, as above do you have them?? how much does it cost to have it done?
		
Click to expand...

Hi

If you join Suffolk Horse Watch, Farmkey offer £10 discount.

If you'd like me to send you an application form, please e-mail
horsewatch@suffolk.pnn.police.uk


----------



## mighty (13 June 2011)

we had our horses chipped and branded and it took us two years to get them back when they were stolen , the even got english pasports with our chips so what a waste of money if you think of it


----------



## aduffield (16 June 2011)

At least with a freeze mark you stand a decent chance of getting your horse back. You ask anyone who has lost a horse the worst thing about it is the not knowing whats happening to the animal, most would rather find them dead than not find them at all. At least then you know they are not suffering. People say freeze marking is expensive, but I don't think you can out a price on piece of mind.


----------

